# LADDER tail suprise!



## fanatics (Mar 7, 2012)

my wife and I bred two unrelated normals this year to test our knolage and method before our morph project takes off this next season. the male was a normal columbian and the female was a normal mix from unknown history. we took her in from a friend when she outgrew her home. we were expecting nothing too special just hopeing that the color from the male mite lighten up the colors from the female and give us some nice mix normals. instead we got 18 babies and 9 of them had nice clean ladder tails! good looking ladder tail paterns! not as nice as the roswels but still clean tails. 

mom mite be het but dad shouldnt be. if this is recessive then how? 
hard to think its not genetic when its half the litter.
anny comments??
how should I price them??


----------



## fanatics (Mar 7, 2012)

cant seem to get a pic to show so here is a link to pics of the litter.
and our facebook for out colection.

Facebook


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

until it is proven you will need to price them as nice normal boas with poss ladder tail genetics - the truth is no one is going to pay much above normal prices for something that is proven


----------



## fanatics (Mar 7, 2012)

I guess I knew that. but then in that since of thaught a paradox is nothing special to price and a better quality sunglow should be priced same as a low qual sunglow.. if you look at it that way. I wouldnt sell them without proper explination that they are not proven. nor would I add too much to the price. the tails are verry clean with no side pattern. but I think we may try to reproduce them with F2s and then introduce them to some of our color morphs later if it proves. could make for some intristing flare in some future babys. its mostly cool because we had no reason to expect it. weather they prove or not we are keeping 1.1 from our first litter ever. and the tails are damn clean so its not to us like we are adding two normals to the collection. Im curious to see what the color does. 

I guess what I should ask is how much they tip go for if proven?


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

if it is genetic (and not environmentaly triggered )the ladder tail could of be resevive to the females other genes pair

but as male had different, genes, it could be co domanant or domanant ,to one of his genes, hence half showing ladder and half normal.

if it co domanant, could be interresting to see what happens if there breed back, so two of the ladder genes present in same snake

.


----------

